# Ventilating Sterilite Bins - Options?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have to cut out the side and put in hardware cloth OR can you just drill a ton of holes? My husband has a pretty awesome collection of drill bits. I was curious if that was an option and if that would provide enough ventilation? And what do you look for in sterilite bins?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

From the holes I have seen some people drill, they've only done a line of them along the top, & it is not enough. I suppose that theoretically you could if it was literally a wall/ceiling of holes that mimic mesh, but it seems like it would be a ton of effort. I did the mesh one, & the only thing that was tedious was taking the wire cutters to hardware cloth. But then that was with a small hand tool, maybe you've got something that works better/faster.

For choosing your bin, you probably want one that is a foot or less in height, like when choosing aquariums. Something that is somewhat see through is nice. I haven't had a problem with escapees, but if I were to make them again, I might look for ones with clips to their lids. You might also want to search for ones without a lot of edges, but this depends on if your mice are chewers. It's a problem I have not had.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What are the things you attach the hardware cloth with?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Zip ties, every 1 1/2" or so.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

In my experience just drilling holes gives them too many access spots to chew the holes bigger. Hardware cloth placed on the inside (I use small nuts and bolts) protects any ragged edges from attack.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Kingnoel said:


> In my experience just drilling holes gives them too many access spots to chew the holes bigger. Hardware cloth placed on the inside (I use small nuts and bolts) protects any ragged edges from attack.


Good point.


----------

